# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Historia e Lindjes së Krishtit - 25 dhjetor

## Albo

*Mateu 1:18-23*

18 Tani lindja e Jezu Krishtit ndodhi në këtë mënyrë: Maria, nëna e tij, i ishte premtuar Jozefit, por para se të fillonin të rrinin bashkë, mbeti shtatzënë nga Frymën e Shenjtë.
19 Atëherë Jozefi, i fejuari i saj, i cili ishte njeri i drejtë dhe nuk donte ta poshtëronte botërisht, vendosi ta linte fshehtas.
20 Por, ndërsa bluante me vete këto çështje, ja që iu shfaq në ëndërr një engjell i Zotit dhe i tha: ''Jozef, bir i Davidit, mos ki frikë ta marrësh me vete Marinë si gruan tënde, sepse ç'është ngjizur në të është vepër e Frymës së Shenjtë.
21 Dhe ajo do të lindë një djalë dhe ti do t'i vësh emrin Jezus, sepse ai do të shpëtojë popullin e tij nga mëkatet e tyre''.
22 E gjithë kjo ndodhi që të përmbushej fjala e Zotit, e thënë me anë të profetit që thotë:
23 ''Ja, virgjëresha do të mbetet shtatzënë dhe do të lindë një djalë, të cilit do t'i venë emrin Emanuel, që do të thotë: "Zoti me ne"''.

*Lluka 2:1-7*

1 Tani, në atë ditë u shpall një dekret nga ana e Cezar Augustit, për të kryer regjistrimin e popullsisë të gjithë perandorisë.
2 Ky regjistrim qe i pari që u krye kur Kuirini ishte guvernatori i Sirisë.
3 Dhe të gjithë shkonin të regjistroheshin, secili në qytetin e vet.
4 Tani edhe Jozefi doli nga qyteti i Nazaretit të Galilesë, për të shkuar në Jude, në qytetin e Davidit, që quhet Bethlehem, sepse ai ishte i shtëpisë dhe i familjes së Davidit,
5 për t'u regjistruar bashkë me Marinë, gruan e vet, me të cilën ishte martuar dhe që ishte shtatzënë.
6 Kështu, ndërsa ishin atje, asaj i erdhi koha të lindë.
7 Dhe ajo lindi djalin e saj të parëlindur, e mbështolli me pelena dhe e vendosi në një grazhd, sepse në han nuk kishte vend për ta.

*Mateu 2:1-11*

1 Pasi Jezusi lindi në Bethlehem të Judesë në kohën e mbretit Herod, ja që disa dijetarë nga lindja arritën në Jeruzalem,
2 duke thënë: ''Ku është mbreti i Judenjve, që ka lindur? Sepse pamë yllin e tij në Lindje dhe erdhëm për ta adhuruar''.
3 Mbreti Herod, kur dëgjoi këto fjalë, u shqetësua, dhe bashkë me të mbarë Jeruzalemi.
4 Dhe, mbasi i mblodhi të gjithë krerët e priftërinjve dhe skribët e popullit, i pyeti ku duhet të lindte Krishti.
5 Dhe ata i thanë: ''Në Bethlehem të Judesë, sepse kështu është shkruar nëpërmjet profetit:
6 "Dhe ti, Bethlehem, tokë në Jude, nuk je aspak më e parendësishmja ndër princat e Judesë, sepse nga ti do të dalë një udhëheqës, që do të kullotë popullin tim, Izraelin"''.
7 Atëherë Herodi i thirri fshehurazi dijetarët, dhe i pyeti me hollësi se kur e kishin parë yllin për herë të parë.
8 Dhe i dërgoi në Bethlehem dhe tha: ''Shkoni dhe pyesni me kujdes për fëmijën; dhe, kur ta gjeni, më njoftoni që të vij edhe unë ta adhuroj''.

9 Dhe ata, pasi e dëgjuan mbretin, u nisën; dhe ja, ylli që kishin parë në lindje u shkonte përpara atyre derisa u ndal përmbi vendin ku ndodhej fëmija.
10 Ata, kur e panë yllin, u gëzuan me gëzim shumë të madh.
11 Dhe, mbasi hynë në shtëpi, panë fëmijën me Marien, nënën e tij, dhe ranë përmbys dhe e adhuruan. Pastaj hapën thesaret e tyre dhe dhuruan: ar, temjan dhe mirrë.

*Lluka 2:8-20*

8 Tani në po atë krahinë ishin disa barinj që rrinin jashtë, në fusha, dhe natën ruanin kopenë e tyre.
9 Dhe ja, një engjëll i Zotit iu paraqit atyre dhe lavdia e Zotit shkëlqeu rreth tyre e ata i zuri një frikë e madhe.
10 Por engjëlli u tha atyre: ''Mos druani, sepse unë po ju lajmëroj një gëzim të madh për të gjithë popullin;
11 sepse sot në qytetin e Davidit lindi për ju një Shpëtimtar, që është Krishti, Zoti.
12 Dhe kjo do t'ju vlejë si shenjë: ju do të gjeni një fëmijë të mbështjellur me pelena, të shtrirë në një grazhd''.
13 Dhe menjëherë engjëllit iu bashkua një shumicë e ushtrisë qiellore, që lëvdonte Perëndinë, duke thënë:
14 ''Lavdi Perëndisë në vendet më të larta, dhe paqe mbi tokë njerëzve mbi të cilët qëndron mirëdashja e tij!''.
15 Dhe ndodhi që, kur engjëjt u larguan prej tyre për t'u kthyer në qiell, barinjtë i thanë njeri tjetrit: ''Le të shkojmë deri në Bethlehem për të parë ç'ka ndodhur dhe ç'na bëri të ditur Zoti''.
16 Shkuan, pra, me nxitim dhe gjetën Marinë, Jozefin dhe fëmijën që ndodhej në një grazhd.
17 Mbasi e panë, përhapën ato që u ishte thënë për atë fëmijë.
18 Dhe të gjithë ata që i dëgjuan, u mrekulluan nga gjërat që u treguan barinjtë.
19 Maria i ruante të gjitha këto fjalë, duke i medituar në zemrën e saj.
20 Dhe barinjtë u kthyen, duke përlëvduar dhe lavdëruar Perëndinë për të gjitha gjërat që kishin dëgjuar dhe parë, ashtu si u ishte thënë atyre.

*Krishti u Lind! Lavdërojeni Atë!*

----------


## Albo

*Psallmi 104*

1 Beko, o shpirti im, Zotin! O Zot, Perëndia im, ti je jashtëzakonisht i madh; je veshur me shkëlqim dhe madhështi.
2 Ai të mbështjell me dritë si të ishte një mantel dhe i shtrin qiejtë si një çadër;
3 ai ndërton mbi ujërat dhomat e tij të larta, i bën retë si qerren e tij dhe ecën mbi krahët erës.
4 I bën erërat lajmëtarë të tij dhe flakët e zjarrit shërbëtorë të tij.
5 Ai e ka krijuar tokën mbi themelet e saj; kjo nuk do të luajë kurrë përjetë.
6 Ti e kishe mbuluar me humnerë si me një rrobe; ujërat ishin ndalur mbi malet.
7 Në qortimin tënd ato ikën, në zërin e gjëmimit tënd u larguan me nxitim.
8 Dolën malet dhe luginat u ulën në vendin që ti kishe caktuar për to.
9 Ti u vure ujërave një kufi që nuk duhet ta kapërxenin; ato nuk do të kthehen më të mbulojnë tokën.

10 Ai bën që të dalin burime në luginat; ato rrjedhin midis maleve,
11 dhe u japin për të pirë tërë kafshëve të fushës; gomarët e egër shuajnë etjen e tyre.
12 Pranë tyre banojnë shpendët e qiellit; midis gjelbërimeve lartojnë këngën e tyre.
13 Nga dhomat e sipërme të tij ai u jep ujë maleve; toka ngopet me frytin e veprave të tua.
14 Ai bën që të rritet bari për bagëtinë dhe bimësia në shërbim të njeriut, duke nxjerrë nga toka ushqimin e tij,
15 dhe verën që gëzon zemrën e njeriut, vajin që bën të shkëlqejë fytyra tij dhe bukën që i jep forcë zemrës së njeriut.
16 Kështu ngopen drurët e Zotit dhe kedrat e Libanit që ai ka mbjellë;
17 aty bëjnë folenë e tyre zogjtë, ndërsa lejleku bën nëpër selvitë banesën e tij.
18 Malet e larta janë për dhitë e egra, shkëmbinjtë janë streha e lepujve.

19 Ai ka bërë hënën për stinët, dielli e di orën e perëndimit të tij.
20 Ti dërgon terrin dhe bëhet natë; gjatë asaj shkojnë rreth e qark gjithë kafshët e pyllit.
21 Luanët e vegjël vrumbullojnë duke kërkuar gjahun dhe i kërkojnë Perëndisë ushqimin e tyre.
22 Por, kur lind dielli, ata tërhiqen dhe rrinë në strofkat e tyre.
23 Atëherë njeriu del për të punuar dhe punon deri në mbrëmje.
24 Sa të shumta janë veprat e tua, o Zot! Ti i ke bërë të gjitha me dituri; toka është plot me pasuritë e tua.
25 Ja deti, i madh dhe i gjerë, ku gëlojnë krijesa të panumërta;
26 e përshkojnë anijet dhe Leviathani, që ti ke formuar për t'u tallur në të.
27 Të gjithë presin që ti t'u japësh ushqimin në kohën e duhur.
28 Ti ua jep atyre dhe ata e mbledhin; ti hap dorën dhe ngopen me të mira.
29 Ti fsheh fytyrën tënde dhe ata e humbasin fare; ti heq frymën, dhe ata vdesin duke u kthyer përsëri në pluhurin e tyre.
30 Ti dërgon frymën tënde dhe ata krijohen, kështu ti ripërtërin faqen e dheut.

31 Lavdia e Zotit të rrojë përjetë; le të gëzohet Zoti me veprat e tij;
32 ai shikon tokën dhe kjo dridhet; ai prek malet dhe ato nxjerrin tym.
33 Unë do t'i këndoj Zotit deri sa të kem jetë; do t'i këndoj lavde Perëndisë tim deri sa të jem.
34 Le të jetë mendimi im i pëlqyer prej tij; unë do të ngazëllohem tek Zoti.
35 Le të zhduken mëkatarët nga toka dhe të pabesët mos qofshin më. Shpirti im, bekoje Zotin! Aleluja.

----------


## Albo

*Zanafilla 1:1-13*

1 Në fillim Perëndia krijoi qiejt dhe tokën.
2 Toka ishte pa trajtë, e zbrazët dhe errësira mbulonte sipërfaqen e humnerës; dhe Fryma e Perëndisë fluturonte mbi sipërfaqen e ujërave.

3 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "U bëftë drita!". Dhe drita u bë.
4 Dhe Perëndia pa që drita ishte e mirë; dhe Perëndia e ndau dritën nga errësira.
5 Dhe Perëndia e quajti dritën "ditë" dhe errësirën "natë". Kështu erdhi mbrëmja e pastaj erdhi mëngjesi: dita e parë.

6 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Le të jetë një kupë qiellore mes ujërave, që t'i ndajë ujërat nga ujërat".
7 Dhe Perëndia krijoi kupën qiellore dhe ndau ujërat që ishin poshtë saj nga ujërat që ishin sipër saj. Dhe kështu u bë.
8 Dhe Perëndia e quajti kupën qiellore "qiell". Kështu erdhi mbrëmja, pastaj erdhi mëngjesi: dita e dytë.

9 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Ujërat që janë nën qiellin të grumbullohen në një vend të vetëm dhe të shfaqet tera". Dhe kështu u bë.
10 Dhe Perëndia e quajti terën "tokë" dhe grumbullimin e ujërave "detë". Dhe Perëndia pa që kjo ishte mirë.
11 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Të mbijë toka gjelbërimin, barërat të nxjerrin farë dhe drurët frutore të japin në tokë një frut që të përmbajë farën e tij, secili simbas llojit të tij". Dhe kështu u bë.
12 Dhe toka prodhoi gjelbërim, barëra që e bënin farën simbas llojit të tyre dhe drurë që mbanin fruta me farën e tyre brenda, secili simbas llojit të vet. Dhe Perëndia e pa se kjo ishte mirë.
13 Kështu erdhi mbrëmja, pastaj erdhi mëngjesi; dita e tretë.


*Isai 11:1-10*

1 Pastaj një degëz do të dalë nga trungu i Isaias dhe një filiz do të mbijë nga rrënjët e tij.
2 Fryma e Zotit do të pushojë mbi të; fryma e diturisë dhe e zgjuarësisë, fryma e këshillës dhe e fuqisë, fryma e njohurisë dhe e frikës të Zotit.
3 I dashuri i tij do të qëndrojë në frikën nga Zoti, nuk do të gjykojë nga pamja, nuk do të japë vendime sipas fjalëve që thuhen,
4 por do t'i gjykojë të varfërit me drejtësi dhe do të marrë vendime të drejta për njerëzit e përulur të vendit. Do ta godasë vendin me shufrën e gojës së tij dhe me frymën e buzëve të tij do ta bëjë të vdesë të pabesin.
5 Drejtësia do të jetë brezi i ijëve të tij dhe besnikëria brezi i anëve të tij.
6 Ujku do të banojë bashkë me qengjin dhe leopardi do të rrijë me kecin; viçi, luani i vogël dhe bagëtia e majmur do të rrinë bashkë dhe do të udhëhiqen nga një fëmijë.
7 Lopa do të kullosë bashkë me arushen, të vegjëlit e tyre do të rrinë bashkë, dhe luani do të ushqehet me kashtë si kau.
8 Foshnja e gjirit do të lozë mbi vrimën e gjarpërit dhe fëmija e zvjerdhur do të vërë dorën e tij në çerdhen e nëpërkës.
9 Nuk do të bëhet asnjë e keqe, asnjë shkatërrim mbi tërë malin tim të shenjtë, sepse vendi do të mbushet me njohurinë e Zotit, ashtu si ujërat mbulojnë detin.

10 Atë ditë do të ndodhë që rrënja e Isaias do të ngrihet si një flamur për popujt; kombet do ta kërkojnë dhe vendi i prehjes së tij do të jetë i lavdishëm.


*Isai 9:2-7*

2  Populli që ecte në terr pa një dritë të madhe; mbi ata që banonin në vendin e hijes së vdekjes doli një dritë.
3  Ti e ke rritur kombin, ke shtuar gëzimin e tyre; ata gëzohen para teje ashtu si gëzohet dikush në korrje dhe ashtu si gëzohet kur ndahet plaçka e luftës.
4  Sepse ti ke thyer zgjedhën që rëndonte mbi të, shkopin mbi kurrizin e tij dhe shufrën e atij që e shtypte, si në ditën e Madianit.
5  Sepse çdo këpucë luftëtari në përleshje dhe çdo mantel i rrëkëllyer në gjak, do të caktohet të digjet dhe do të jetë eshkë zjarri.
6  Sepse na ka lindur një fëmijë, një djalë na është dhënë. Mbi supet e tij do të mbështetet perandoria dhe do të quhet Këshilltar i admirueshëm, Perëndi i fuqishëm, Atë i përjetshëm, Princ i paqes.
7  Nuk do të ketë të sosur rritja e perandorisë së tij dhe paqja mbi fronin e Davidit dhe në mbretërinë e tij, për ta vendosur pa u tundur dhe për ta përforcuar me anë të mënçurisë dhe të drejtësisë, tani dhe përjetë. Këtë ka për të bërë zelli i Zotit të ushtrive.

----------


## Albo

*Hebrejve 1:1-12*

1 së fundi, këto ditë na ka folur me anë të Birit, të cilin e bëri trashëgimtar të të gjitha gjërave, me anë të të cilit e krijoi dhe gjithësinë.
2 Ai, duke qenë shkëlqimi i lavdisë së tij dhe vula e qenies së tij dhe duke i mbajtur të gjitha me fjalën e fuqisë së tij, mbasi e bëri vetë pastrimin nga mëkatet tona, u ul në të djathtën e Madhërisë në vendet e larta,
3 edhe u bë aq më i lartë nga engjëjt, sa më të madhërueshëm se ata është emri që ai e trashëgoi.

4 Sepse cilit nga engjëjt i tha ndonjë herë: ''Ti je Biri im, sot më je lindur''? Edhe përsëri: ''Unë do t'i jem Atë, dhe ai do të më jetë Bir''?
5 Dhe akoma, kur ta shtjerë të Parëlindurin në botë, thotë: ''Le ta adhurojnë të gjithë engjëjt e Perëndisë''.
6 Kurse për engjëjt thotë: ''Engjëjt e vet ai i bën erëra, dhe shërbenjësit e tij flakë zjarri'';
7 ndërsa për të Birin thotë: ''Froni yt, o Perëndi është në shekuj të shekujve; skeptri i mbretërisë sate është skeptër drejtësie.
8 E ke dashur drejtësinë dhe e ke urryer paudhësinë; prandaj Perëndia, Perëndia yt, të vajosi me vaj gëzimi përmbi shokët e tu''.
9 Edhe: ''Ti, o Perëndi, në krye themelove tokën dhe qiejt janë vepër e duarve të tu.
10 Ata do të prishen, por ti mbetesh; edhe të gjithë do të vjetrohen si rrobë,
11 dhe ti do t'i mbështjellësh si një mantel edhe do të ndërrohen; por ti je po ai, dhe vitet e tua nuk do të shteren kurrë''.
12 Dhe cilit nga engjëjt i tha ndonjë herë: ''Rri në të djathtën time, gjersa t'i vë armiqtë e tu shtroje të këmbëve të tua''?
13 A nuk janë ata të gjithë frymëra shërbenjës, që dërgohen për të shërbyer për të mirën e atyre që kanë për të trashëguar shpëtimin?
14 Prandaj ne duhet t'u përmbahemi më shumë atyre që dëgjuam, se mos shkasim ndonjë herë nga ruga.



*Lluka 2:1-20*

1 Tani, në atë ditë u shpall një dekret nga ana e Cezar Augustit, për të kryer regjistrimin e popullsisë të gjithë perandorisë.
2 Ky regjistrim qe i pari që u krye kur Kuirini ishte guvernatori i Sirisë.
3 Dhe të gjithë shkonin të regjistroheshin, secili në qytetin e vet.
4 Tani edhe Jozefi doli nga qyteti i Nazaretit të Galilesë, për të shkuar në Jude, në qytetin e Davidit, që quhet Bethlehem, sepse ai ishte i shtëpisë dhe i familjes së Davidit,
5 për t'u regjistruar bashkë me Marinë, gruan e vet, me të cilën ishte martuar dhe që ishte shtatzënë.
6 Kështu, ndërsa ishin atje, asaj i erdhi koha të lindë.
7 Dhe ajo lindi djalin e saj të parëlindur, e mbështolli me pelena dhe e vendosi në një grazhd, sepse në han nuk kishte vend për ta.

8 Tani në po atë krahinë ishin disa barinj që rrinin jashtë, në fusha, dhe natën ruanin kopenë e tyre.
9 Dhe ja, një engjëll i Zotit iu paraqit atyre dhe lavdia e Zotit shkëlqeu rreth tyre e ata i zuri një frikë e madhe.
10 Por engjëlli u tha atyre: ''Mos druani, sepse unë po ju lajmëroj një gëzim të madh për të gjithë popullin;
11 sepse sot në qytetin e Davidit lindi për ju një Shpëtimtar, që është Krishti, Zoti.
12 Dhe kjo do t'ju vlejë si shenjë: ju do të gjeni një fëmijë të mbështjellur me pelena, të shtrirë në një grazhd''.
13 Dhe menjëherë engjëllit iu bashkua një shumicë e ushtrisë qiellore, që lëvdonte Perëndinë, duke thënë:
14 ''Lavdi Perëndisë në vendet më të larta, dhe paqe mbi tokë njerëzve mbi të cilët qëndron mirëdashja e tij!''.
15 Dhe ndodhi që, kur engjëjt u larguan prej tyre për t'u kthyer në qiell, barinjtë i thanë njeri tjetrit: ''Le të shkojmë deri në Bethlehem për të parë ç'ka ndodhur dhe ç'na bëri të ditur Zoti''.
16 Shkuan, pra, me nxitim dhe gjetën Marinë, Jozefin dhe fëmijën që ndodhej në një grazhd.
17 Mbasi e panë, përhapën ato që u ishte thënë për atë fëmijë.
18 Dhe të gjithë ata që i dëgjuan, u mrekulluan nga gjërat që u treguan barinjtë.
19 Maria i ruante të gjitha këto fjalë, duke i medituar në zemrën e saj.
20 Dhe barinjtë u kthyen, duke përlëvduar dhe lavdëruar Perëndinë për të gjitha gjërat që kishin dëgjuar dhe parë, ashtu si u ishte thënë atyre.

----------


## Albo

Lindja e Zotit tonë, Perëndisë edhe Shpëtimtarit Jisu Krisht është festuar me madhështi edhe gëzim që në periudhat më të hershme të Kishës.

Deri më shek. IV, kjo festë mbahej më 6 të Janarit, kur Kisha po ashtu përkujtonte Pagëzimin e Zotit në lumin Jordan. Quhej Theofania edhe i përkushtohej veçanërisht Shfaqjes së Perëndisë në mish ("Theofani do të thotë të shfaqurit e Perëndisë").

Kisha e hershme e dinte që midis Adamit të parë edhe Atij të dytë kishte një relatë mistike, midis atij që solli vdekjen në botë edhe Atij që solli Jetën edhe Shpëtimin. Sipas traditave shumë te moçme, Krishti, "Adami i dytë", u lind në të njëjtën ditë në të cilën Adami, i parëkrijuari, u lind - pra, në "diten e gjashtë", që i korenspondon ditës së gjashte të muajit të parë (6-Janar, sipas kalendarit Julian).


*Lufta kundër gabimeve* 

Gjatë shekullit të katlërt, po mësoheshin shumë gabime, sidomos prej ndjekësve të Ariusit. Ata e mohonin se Jisui ishte i të njëjtës Substancë me Perëndinë; ata besonin se ai ishte më i larti i të gjithë krijesave (një mësim mashtrues që po parapëlqehet edhe në ditët tona). Sipas këtij mashtrimi, të krishterët orthodhoksë nuk do të mund të festonin lindjen në mish të vetë Perëndisë (që quhet edhe doktrina e mishërimit), por vetëm lindjen e një krijesë shumë të veçantë që në realitet nuk ishte Perëndi.

Që të luftohej kjo herezi, u ra në një mendje që përkujtimi i festës së Lindjes së Birit të Perëndise të bëhej veçmas prej festës së Pagëzimit të Tij; Kisha kish për qëllim që kështu ta bënte edhe më të qartë të vërtetën mbi mishërimin. U propozuan shumë data të ndryshme për festimin e Krishtlindjeve, por që të krishterët ti bënin ballë një tundimi të asaj kohe, u vendos që të perdorej 25-dhjetori. Romakët mbanin një festival pagan në këtë ditë që quhej dies natalis Solis invincti - një festim të kthimit të Diellit për nga vera, sikur të rinohej me këtë. Romanët e përdornin këtë ditë si një justifikim për imoralitet (sikur është bërë edhe tashmë në shek XXI). Meqë ishte vendosur në Kishë, që festa të bëhej veçmas për Krishtlindje, u zgjodh 25-dhejtori që ti ruante kështu besnikët nga pjesemarrja në ngatërresat pagane. Etërit e Kishës, po ashtu, donin të përdornin simbolizimin e Diellit në atë ditë, duke dashur që ta fisnikërojnë edhe ngrejnë festën pagane në një kuptim të krishterë, pasi Krishti drejtohet shpesh në Testamentin e Ri si "Dielli i drejtesisë", "Drita e botës" etj. (Fakti se përse Kisha e hershme zgjodhi me vullnet të plotë ditën e një feste pagane për festimin e Krishtlindjeve i ka hutuar keq mendimet e sekteve moderne si Deshmitarët e Jehovait - të cilët nuk e kuptojne autoritetin e Kishës, edhe vetë ata janë Arianët e ditëve të mëvonshme.)


*Kuptimi i vërtetë i Krishtlindjeve* 

Me caktimin e festës së Lindjes së Zotit në 25-dhjetor, Kisha bëri dy gjëra: Së pari, ajo refuzoi krejtësisht konceptet pagane mbi jetën, vdekjen, lindjen etj., edhe tregoi se Krishti kishte ardhur që të zëvendosojë mësimet e pavlera edhe të pajete të paganizmit; Së dyti, Kisha rrëfeu Besën e saj të pavdekshme në një dogme të madhe: që Perëndia morri mish nga një grua edhe erdhi të qëndroje midis njerëzve për ti shpëtuar ata.


Në Ikonën e Krishtlindjes do të shihni se në qendër ka Shpëtimtarin e lindur; dy kafshët që përmbushin profecinë e Isaisë 1:3 "Kau e njeh zotin e tij edhe gomari grazhdin e zotërisë së tij, por Israeli nuk ka dije edhe populli im nuk ka mend." Duke e rrethuar shpellën, e gjithë krijesa ofron atë çka mundet si falenderim për të sapo lindurin Shpëtimtar: "Engjëjt kengën e tyre, qiejtë një Yll, Magët dhuratat, barinjtë mrekullohen, toka shpellën, fushat kashtën, ndërsa Ne ofrojmë Marinë, Nënën Virgjëreshë."  (nga shërbesa e Mbremësores së Krishtlindjeve). Në fund ka dy detaje të transmetuara nga tradita ikonografike: dy gra që lajnë Fëmijën , ndërsa Shën. Josifi që tundohet prej djallit, të paraqitur si bari, të dyshojë Lindjen e Virgjër.

Edhe në të njëjtën kohë, me anë të himneve edhe lutjeve të veçanta të kësaj dite, Orthodhoksia i mëson botës udhët e saja të shenjtërisë edhe moralit, duke uruar të ndezë në zemrat e njerëzve një dëshirë për të rilindur prej jetës së mëkatit në atë të dashurimit të Zotit.

Ashtu sikundër e përshkruan edhe një shkrimtar: "Jo në lavdi edhe shkëlqim, por në varfëri, parëndësi edhe përulësi shfaqet Krijuesi edhe Zoti i qiellit edhe i dheut në botë; jo në një pallat luksi, por në një shpellë të thjeshtë, merr Mbretin e atyre që mbretërojnë edhe Zotin e atyre që qeverisin. Kështu na tregohet Madhështia e Perulësisë, Varfërisë, Butësisë edhe Thjeshtësia, si edhe shkatërrimi që sjell krenaria, pasuria, lavdia e kotë edhe luksi......Kështu na tregohet se në këtë menyrë Zoti pranon gjithshka edhe të gjithë. Ai kënaqet me thjeshtësinë e të palexuarit (analfabetit), kur bashkohet me përmbushjen besnike e thirrjes së tij, me pastërtinë e ndërgjegjes edhe jetës; edhe Ai nuk refuzon urtësinë njerëzore, kur kjo di ti nënshtrohet ndriçimit prej së larti edhe vihet në përdorim të të njohurit të lavdisë së Perëndisë edhe të mirës së të afërmit" (Fjala orthodhokse, Vol 3// 16-17, 1967). 


*Fryma e Krishtlindjeve*

Të krishterët orthodhoksë e festojnë Krishtlindjen në një mënyrë krejtësisht të kundërt me atë të botës. Ndërsa vende perëndimore angazhohen në javë të tëra festimesh edhe të ngrënash, te krishterët orthodhoksë janë në një kreshmë parapërgatitore prej 40 ditësh. Ne nuk marrim pjesë në festime Krishtlindjesh përpara festës, pasi jemi duke u përpjekur që të kuptohet se si do të ketë qenë për të drejtët e Testamentit të Vjeter, që pritën me aq breza që të vinte Mesia. Kjo periudhë kreshme ka një origjinë shumë të hershme, edhe njihej universialisht në kohën e Këshillave ekumenike të Kishës. Ne e ndërpresim këtë kreshmim prej mishit edhe bulmetit, vetëm pas marrjes së Kungatës së Shenjtë në vetë ditën e Krishtlindjes. Për më tepër, meqë Kisha orthodhokse bazohet ende në Kalendarin Julian që lëviz me 13 - ditë prapa kalendarit civil, Krishtlindjet festohen më 7 janar. (** Shenim: kjo në vendet orthodhokse ku mbahet ende kalendari Julian).

----------


## Kryeengjelli

Qe nga koha e Qesarit August, kur në Vithlehem lindi foshnja e quajtur Jisu edhe deri më sot kanë kaluar afro dymijë vjet. Por që atëherë breza dhe gjenerata të tëra njerëzish kanë festuar lindjen e Tij. Festë e cila bëhet nga më populloret dhe më masivet në të gjithë ruzullin. Festë e cila kremtohet me madhështi nga të gjithë ata që mbajnë emrin të krishterë të cilës do dogme qofshin. Por kjo festë kaq madhështore nuk është vetëm  një kremtim i sotëm, por edhe një pritje e lashtë.
Menjëherë pasi të parëgatuarit në parajsë mëkatuan, mëshira dhe providenca e Perëndisë, u jep shpresën e restaurimit. Sepse biri i gruas do ti shtypte kokën tunduesit, d.m.th gjarprit. Kjo shpresë restsurimi për tu rikthyer në parajsën e humbur, e shoqëron si një idil gjininë njerëzore. Prej Avraamit do të bekohen të gjithë kombet  shkruan libri i Gjenezës. Po në të njëjtën mënyrë Moisiu prokllamon; se një tjetër më i madh se ai do të jetë ai të cilin Izraeli duhet të dëgjojë. Përsëri duke shfletuar faqet e Biblës shohim një premtim që Perëndia i jep mbretit David, se pasardhja e tij do të sundojë përjetë në froni e Izraelit. Premtimi i Mesias. Ndërsa Isaia ungjillëzon paradoksin: Ja virgjëresh do të mbetet me barë dhe dotë lindë bir Emanuel që d.mth Perëndia me ne. me shpresën e një shpëtimtari jetonte populli i zgjedhur.
 Pra një festim madhështor sot dhe një pritje sublime të gjitha brezave. Një ditë shprese dhe gëzimi për njëzet shekuj rrjesht, një ditë rilindje për çdo njërin personalisht. Një atmosferë dritash dhe zbukurimi, stolisjesh dhe dhuratash shoqëron sot këtë të kremte. Por a është ky qëllimi i kësaj feste sa të vjetër edhe të re. Të gjitha është mirë të jenë pjesë e kësaj dite, por ama si një dekor i cili i shërben kuptimit të thellë të kësaj dite. Për shumë njerëa kjo ditë përbën një traditë të trashëguar.por çështë në të vërtetë Krishtlindja? Krishtlindja është një lindje reale që ndodhi në Vithlehem të Judhesë dhe që vazhdon dhe sot. Eshtë një lindje e së shkuarës dhe një lindje e së tashmes. Krishtlindja është një realitet konkret për të gjithë besimtarët. Se të gjithë duhet të përjetojmë po atë krishtlindje të shpellës së vogël. Gjithkush këtë ditë duhet ta shohi jo si një festë të traditës por si një ngjarje reale. Çdo Krishtlindje është një përtëritje e brëndëshme dhe një rilindje shpirtërore e shpresës dhe e pajtimit. Një largim nga koha dhe hapësira dhe një pjesëmarrje në shpellën e Vithlehemit. Një lavdërim me korin e ëngjëjve, një adhurim tok me barinjtë dhe një ofrim i gjallë i vetes tonë sëbashku me dhuratat e magëve. Vetëm kjo mund të jetë Krishtlondje duke marrë pjesë realisht në atë mister të madh dhe të çuditshëm dhe në atë pritje sublime të Dhiatës së Vjetër. Krishti duhet të lindë në çdo zemër dhe çdo zemër duhet ti ofrojë grazhdin e saj, dhuruesit dhe përmbushësit të jetës. Vetëm nëse realisht përjetojmë Lindjen e Krishtit mund të shijomë ëmbëlsinë e tij. duke kremtuar tok me engjëjt, barinjtë edhe magët.

----------


## shpetimtari

*Tropari i Krishtlindjes*

Lindja jote o Krisht Perendi dhe Zot
I lindi botes Driten e dijes se hyjeshme.
Se ata qe adhuronin cdo yll ne qiell,
Si sot prej yllit po mesoheshin.
Ty te adhurojme, Diellin e Dejtesise
Dhe te njohim si lindjen qe lartazi
O Zot Lavdi me Ty.


*Përlëshorja*

Lindja jote, o Hyjlindëse, gëzoi e
ndriti tërë gjithësinë, se prej teje
shkëlqeu Dielli i Drejtësisë, Krishti
Perëndia ynë, që zgjidhi mallkimin dhe
na dha bekimin, duke e prishur
vdekjen dhe duke na dhënë jetën e
amshuar.

----------


## Albo

Leximet ne Kishe diten e 24 dhjetorit, ne pritje te Lindjes se Shpetimtarit:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=103192

----------


## Albo

*Për Lindjen e Shpëtimtarit*

_Nga Shën Grigor Theologu_

“Ja Krishti lind, lavdërojeni, ja Krishti qiellit vjen dilni priteni, ja Krishti mbi dhenë, ngrehuni. Këndojini Zotit i gjithë dheu” e për t’i thënë të dyja me një fjalë, le të gëzohen qiejt dhe të ngazëllohet i tërë dheu për qiellin që u bë i përmbidheshëm. Krishti u trupëzua, ndjeni ngazëllim nga hareja që vjen nga shpresa. Krishti lindi nga Virgjëresha. Gra, qëndroni të virgjëra për t’u bërë nëna të Krishtit. Kush mund t’i falë adhurim atij që ka ekzistuar nga kryet e herës? Kush nuk lavdëron atë që u shfaq tani së fundmi?

Përsëri shpërbëhet errësira, përsëri shfaqet drita. Përsëri Egjipti ndëshkohet me errësirë, përsëri populli i Izraelit ndriçohet me shtyllë drite. Populli, që qëndronte në errësirë, le të shikojë dritën e shkëlqyer të kuptimit të mistereve të shenjta. “Të vjetrat kanë kaluar, të gjitha janë bërë të reja”. Shkronja ikën, kurse fryma del në pah. Hijet largohen dhe në vend të tyre vjen e vërteta. Tipi i Melkisedekut plotësohet. Më parë ishte pa nënë dhe tani bëhet pa babë. Ligjet natyrore shpërbëhen. Bota qiellore duhet të plotësohet. Krishti urdhëron: le të mos kundërshtojmë. “Të gjithë ju popujt le të duartrokisni” meqë neve na lindi fëmijë, na u dha bir, në shpatullat e të cilit gjendet pushteti (sepse lartësohet bashkë me kryqin) dhe që quhet “Engjëlli i vullnetit të madh”. Joani le të gjëmojë duke thënë: “bëni gati udhët e Zotit. Dhe unë do të bëj të ditur rëndësinë e ditës: I patrupi merr trup. Fjala bashkohet me materien. I padukshmi bëhet i dukshëm. Ai që nuk mund të prekej prej askujt, mund të preket. I pakohshmi merr një fillim. Biri i Perëndisë bëhet Biri i njeriut “Jisu Krishti është po ai dje dhe sot, e në jetë të jetëve”. Judenjtë le të skandalizohen. Grekët le të ironizojnë dhe heretikët le të lodhen me fjalamanëritë e tyre. Do ta besojnë, kur ta shikojnë të ngjitet në qiell. Dhe nëse jo, atëherë me siguri kur ta shikojnë të vijë nga qiejt dhe të qëndrojë si gjykatës.

Por këto do të ndodhin më vonë. Sot panairi është Shfaqja e Zotit, pra Lindja. Sepse quhen të dyja, meqë në këtë gjë ekzistojnë dy emra. Sepse Perëndia u shfaq ndër njerëzit me anë të Lindjes. Dhe ekzistonte më parë, ka ekzistuar sa herë, duke ardhur nga aty ku ekzistonte gjithmonë, mbi çdo gjak dhe logjikë (meqë nuk kishte arsye më të lartë nga Fjala), por pastaj mori mish për hirin tonë, për të na dhuruar ekzistencë të lumur, ai, që na dha ekzistencën, ose më saktë për të na risjellë me anë të trupëzimit të Tij në ekzistencën e lumur, nga e cila ishim larguar për shkak të mëkatit. E ndërsa të shfaqurit i jepet emërtimi Theofani, Lindja quhet Ditëlindje.

Ky është për ne kuptimi i panairit dhe këtë festojmë sot: Ardhjen e Perëndisë tek njerëzit, që të vijmë për të banuar pranë Perëndisë ose të rivijmë (sepse kështu mendoj se është më e saktë të themi) për të veshur njeriun e ri, pasi braktisëm më parë të vjetrin. E sikundër kemi vdekur bashkë me Adamin, kështu le të jetojmë me Krishtin, le të lindim së bashku me Atë. Le të bashkëkryqëzohemi dhe le të varrosemi me Atë, për t’u ngjallur me Ngjalljen e Tij. Sepse duhet të duroj rrugëtimin e anasjelltë që na çon tek e mira. E sikundër nga të më të gëzueshmet erdhën të papëlqyeshmet, po kështu nga të papëlqyeshmet erdhën të gëzueshmet, “sepse aty ku tepron mëkati, teproi me bollëk hiri”. Dhe nëse shijimi solli dënimin, a nuk na drejtësoi më tepër pësimi i Krishtit? Le të festojmë pra, jo me panaire publike, por me mënyrë hyjnore. Jo sipas mënyrës së botës, por me mënyrë të përmbibotshme. Jo me tonat, por më shumë me ato të Zotit. Jo me ato që kanë lidhje me sëmundjen, por me ato që kanë të bëjnë me shërimin. Jo me elementët e krijimit, por me ato të rikrijimit.

Si do të bëhet kjo gjë? ... Le të mos i ngopim sytë tanë me tokësoret, mos e kënaqim dëgjimin tonë me muzikë, mos lyhemi me parfume të shtrenjta që u shkojnë për shtat grave, le të mos e kompromentojmë shijen, le të mos e lejojmë të prekurit të kënaqet në udhët e lehta të mëkatit. Le të mos tregojmë dobësi ndaj veshjeve të buta dhe të shtrenjta, le të mos ngarkohemi me gurë shumë të çmuar dhe me ar që shkëlqen, le të mos lyhemi me bojëra, që e bëjnë të jetë false bukurinë natyrore, të cilat janë shpikur për të shkatërruar ikonën. Le të mos jepemi pas qejfeve dhe të pirave të verës, meqë e di se me këto lidhen edhe shfrimet trupore... Le të mos përpiqemi të bëjmë garë njëri me tjetrin në shthurje. Sepse, shthurje për mua është çdo gjë e tepërt dhe që kapërcen masën e atyre që ne kemi nevojë.

... Tani prano këtë lindje dhe kërce prej gëzimit, nëse jo si Joani prej barkut të së ëmës, të paktën si Davidi, pas vendosjes së arkës në vendin e saj. Dhe të respektosh heqjen e emrit, falë së cilës u regjistrove në qiejt dhe të respektosh lindjen, falë së cilës u zgjidhe nga prangat e lindjes dhe të nderosh Betlehemin e vogël, që të risolli në parajsë. Dhe t’i falesh grazhdit, falë të cilit, duke qenë i logjikshëm, u ktheve drejt Fjalës Logos. “Njihe zotërinë tënd, siç e njeh edhe bualli zotërinë e tij”- thotë Isaia, “e si gomari njeh grazhdin e të zotit”. Nëse je nga të pastrit që respektojnë ligjin e merren me përsëritjen e fjalëve të tij dhe janë të aftë në ofrimin e sakrificave, ose nëse je prej atyre që ishin dikur të papastër dhe nuk kishin të drejtë të hanin prej të shenjtave, as të bëjnë sakrifica dhe bënin pjesë në pjesën e idhujtarëve, vrapo bashkë me yllin dhe sill dhurata bashkë me magët, ar te mbreti, livan te Perëndia dhe smirnë si për të vdekurin, tek ai që vdiq për hirin tënd. Lavdëro bashkë me barinjtë, himno bashkë me engjëjt, bëhu kor lavdërimi bashkë me kryeengjëjt. Le të jetë panairi i përbashkët për fuqitë tokësore dhe qiellore. Se besoj që edhe ato ngazëllohen dhe panegjirizojnë bashkë me ne sot, përderisa janë miq të njeriut dhe të Perëndisë, siç e paraqet Davidi teksa ngjiten pas pësimit së bashku me Krishtin, teksa i dalin përpara për ta takuar dhe teksa nxitin njëra-tjetrën të çelin dyert.

----------


## Albo

Krishti lindet, lavdërojeni! Krishti vjen nga qiejt, shkoni ta takoni. Krishti është në tokë, ngrihuni. Gjithë bota, këndojini Zotit. Le të ngazëllohen qiejt dhe le të gëzohet toka. Errësira kaloi dhe u bë drita. Njerëzit që rrinin në errësirë le të shohin dritën e madhërishme të njohurisë së plotë. Ai që ishte pa trup, u trupëzua. Biri i Perëndisë u bë Biri i njeriut. Jisu Krishti i njëjtë dje, sot dhe përjetë.(*)

Le të flasim në festivalin që quhet Lindja e Zotit dhe Shpëtimtarit tonë Jisu Krisht. Këtë kremtojmë sot, ardhjen e Perëndisë te njerëzimi, që njerëzimi të mund të kthehet te Perëndia. Le të heqim natyrën e vjetër, që të mund të veshim të renë. Le të vdesim tek Adami, që të jetojmë në Krishtin. Le të lindemi me Krishtin, si dhe të kryqëzohemi dhe varrosemi me Të, që të mund të ngjallemi me Të. Sepse ai që është i pasur, bëhet i varfër. Ai merr varfërinë e trupit tim, që unë të marr pasuritë e Hyjnisë së Tij, sepse Ai zbraz vetveten, nga lavdia e Tij për një kohë të shkurtër, që unë të mund të marr pjesë në plotësinë e Tij.

_(*) Nga Homelia e Shën Grigor Theologut për Krishtlindjet_

----------


## Albo

*Emanueli*

_Ja virgjëresha tek do të mbarset, dhe do të lindë djalë, dhe do tia vënë emrin EMANUEL (Matth. 1. 23)_

Festa e bukur e Krishtlindjeve, të cilën e festojmë çdo vit ne të krishterët orthodhoksë, është e bazuar në ngjarjen më të madhe të historisë njerëzore, në Lindjen e Shpëtimtarit Krisht. Përmbledh një nga dogmat më kryesore të besimit të krishterë, Mishërimin e Fjalës së Perëndisë, Fjala u bë mish dhe qëndroi ndër ne (Jn. 1. 14).

Pritja e kombeve arriti përmbushjen e saj. Profecitë u përqendruan në qëllimin e tyre. Profeti i madh, Isaia, paralajmëroi ardhjen e Mesias, të cilit i jep emrin Emanuel. Shkruan se tek Ai do të prehet fryma e Perëndisë dhe fryma e urtësisë, fryma e vullnetit dhe e fuqisë, fryma e diturisë dhe e shpresëtarisë fryma e frikës së Perëndisë (Is. 11:2).

Dhe kur erdhi përmbushja e kohës, Perëndia i padukshëm u bë njeri i dukshëm. Mori trup dhe iu predikoi njerëzve. Është i njëjti trup, i cili do të ofrohej sakrificë për larjen e mëkateve dhe për shpëtimin e njerëzve. Tani shtrihet në grazhd. Më vonë do të ndehet në Kryq dhe më pas do të hyjë brenda Potirit të Shenjtë që qëndron sipër Tryezës së Shenjtë. Do jetë EMANUELI i të krishterëve të të gjithë shekujve.

Në Shkrimin e Shenjtë gjejmë emra të ndryshëm të Birit të Perëndisë. Secili prej tyre korrespondon me një realitet që përmendet në mrekullitë ose në veprën e Tij. Kështu dhe emri i Tij profetik EMANUEL, i cili përkthehet, ashtu si na thotë teksti i shenjtë, Perëndia [është] bashkë me ne, i referohet veprës shpëtimtare të hyjnisë së njeriut. Me këtë emër shpallet bashkimi personal i natyrës hyjnore dhe njerëzore më Krishtin. Nuk është Perëndi i ndarë nga natyra njerëzore, as njeri i zhveshur nga hyjnia, shkruan Kirilli i Aleksandrisë. Nga shumë etër dhe sidomos nga epoka e diskutimeve kristologjike mendohet se emri Emanuel përmbledh mësimdhënien mbi dy natyrat e Krishtit, të natyrës njerëzore, bashkë me ne dhe të [natyrës] hyjnore, Perëndia.

Mishërimi i Krishtit - Emanuel, përmbledh realizimin e shpresës së Dhiatës së Vjetër mbi Mbretërinë e Perëndisë. Me Lindjen e Zotit Jisu mbaroi koha e parapërgatitjes dhe pritjes. Me Emanuelin midis nesh, përfundoi koha dhe filloi përjetësia për ne të krishterët. Ne nuk jetojmë më brenda kohës së prishjes, por jetojnë që tani brenda përjetësisë.

Përbëjmë ngjarjen mbinatyrore të Mishërimit hyjnor, thjeshtësinë e saj madhështore dhe ndiejmë gëzimin e thellë mistik në thellësitë e shpirtit tonë. Perëndia zbret dhe vjen tek njeriu, që ta lartësojë në vendin e gjërave mbinatyrore. Mishërimi i Perëndisë u bë për hyjnizimin e njeriut. Perëndia ka bërë kaq shumë për njeriun, sa u bë dhe njeri, shkruan shën Maksim Konfesori.

Por paraqitja e Emanuelit mbi tokë ka kuptimin e asaj ndiqmë, që iu drejtoi nxënësve të Tij të parë dhe apostujve dhe të cilën e drejton gjithmonë ndaj të gjithëve ne. Ai, Misterin e të Lindjes së të cilit festojmë, dëshiron të kryejë dhe tek ne misterin e hyjnizimit, duke i bërë bindje ftesës së Tij hyjnore. Dëshira e Tij hyjnore është të bëhemi Bij Perëndie. Prandaj u bë i dobët që të na fuqizojë, dhe u mbështoll me shpërgënj që të na çlirojë nga prangat e mëkatit. Shpirti ynë kërkon gëzimin, paqen, shpëtimin. Kërkon Emanuelin. Nuk e ngopin përparimi, jeta moderne, komoditetet dhe dëfrimet, të cilat mbizotërojnë për sa i përket anës sipërfaqësore të jetës së përditshme. Gjatë kohës së Lindjes së Zotit Jisu, njerëzit që udhëtonin më këmbë ose me kuaj, kishin pasion tepër të thellë të shpëtimit dhe të paqes së brendshme. Por dhe njeriu i epokës sonë, i cili udhëton me makina moderne dhe përshkon pafundësinë me avionë, ka të njëjtën nevojë të thellë për çlirim dhe shpëtim.

Të dashur besimtarë. Shpirti ynë do ta shuajë gjithmonë etjen e tij, vetëm pranë EMANUELIT, i cili është burim i ujit të gjallë. Vetëm pranë Tij mund të rimëkëmbim përçarjet e personalitetit tonë dhe të risjellim ikonën e Perëndisë në bukurinë fillestare.

Le ta ftojmë në këto Ditë të Shenjta që të hyjë brenda nesh nëpërmjet Kungatës Hyjnore, mbasi të pastrojmë grazhdin e shpirtit tonë me Rrëfimin e Shenjtë.

Le ta ftojmë të zbusë instinktet e egra që nxiten çdo ditë me interesin dhe egoizmin tonë. Në këtë mënyrë do të lindë brenda nesh njeriu i ri, njeriu i pasioneve të mëdha dhe i dëshirave të shenjta dhe para grazhdit të shenjtë do të psalë me mallëngjim dhe gëzim: I falem Lindjes Sate, o Krisht. Amin.

_Protopresviter Emanuil Gavrilaqi
Marrë nga Kiriktiki Dhiakonia
Përktheu: Rozeta Baba_

----------

